# Tips & Tricks: Best "Embellishments" Techniques



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*You want to add some embellishments to your project-some metal or stone, perhaps*


What materials have you added to projects?
What are some options as to how to attach the material?



*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm the happy owner of a CarveWright machine and I like to make embellishments of wood, simply gluing them the other articles such as furniture.

ddwwb


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

I would like to laminate some soft metals like bronze or aluminum with wood, but not sure what glues to use. Epoxy failed with sanding heat. Interested in other ideas.


----------



## Woodcarver (Jan 2, 2009)

I am a long-time woodcarver (I switched from stone) and a recently addicted woodturner. I have found that carving, woodburning and dyeing my poor turnings, usually small boxes, often really adds appeal and hides my lack of woodturning skills. I have found that Google Images can provide limitless ideas for turned box enhancements. Like Don, though, I am old but delve into building Websites, photography, painting, cooking, baking and…like my tee shirt says, "I just make stuff".

-Jim, South Louisiana


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Epoxy and crushed stones fill natural voids.
Scroll sawn initials leaving a negative space in 1/8" wood. Glue matching piece to make it 1/4" thick. Fill initial with Epoxy and stone for a personalized medallion….or key chain.
Use same techniques, different designs, for picture or mirror frame embellishment.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

My only embellishment seems to be wood putty.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have *actually used* wood putty (rock hard water putty, actually) as well as plaster, plastic and epoxy to add details to otherwise plain surfaces.

ddwwb


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

My wife says whenever I tell a story I fill it with all sorts of embellishments… does that count?...


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

@Kevin, With any kind of metal sheet, you MUST clean it good before gluing. Did you do this?

>"I have found that Google Images can provide limitless ideas for turned…" 
@Jim, I plan on gluing a Google Image of Trifern's vase to my turnings to get his effect.

@Autumn, You did a great job with that MOP tutorial blog. Thank you for sharing like you do.


----------

